# Purebred Dogs: The Next Endangered Species?



## Debbieg (Jun 7, 2009)

http://www.naiaonli ne.org/pdfs/ naiapurebredenda ngeredconference .pdf 

I received this from a friend who is on a foxhound list but feel it is important to pass on:

"Members,

We encourage you to attend NAIA's upcoming Annual Conference (November 12 & 13, 2011). This year's topic: Purebred Dogs: The Next Endangered Species? The conference is about much more than just purebred dogs. Our own Dennis Foster will give a presentation on animal rights verses animal welfare and the organizations and tactics they use to change our life styles.

If you love dogs and are interested in the topic, it will be well worth it. There is so much misinformation and untruths on the purebred dog issue and operation of local humane groups. It promises to enlighten and educate you on a subject dear to most of hearts...our dogs.

Masters of Foxhounds Association"


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

I looked at the link and I'm curious as to what they mean by 'class warfare' in the context of purebred dogs?


----------



## NewbieShepherdGirl (Jan 7, 2011)

Gwenhwyfair said:


> I looked at the link and I'm curious as to *what they mean by 'class warfare' in the context of purebred dogs?*


My guess is going to be they mean the idea that the purebred dog, and those who breed them, are seen as elitists, and have no concern for the mixed breed dog. Sort of and idea like, "The rich are evil, the poor are the real people, the rich aren't really real people." If that make any sense.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

what NewbieShep said.
I know that locally, people who own purebred dogs are seen as snobby. "Real people" get their dogs from the paper or the pound. Only rich people and idiots would pay more than a few dollars for a dog. etc etc


----------



## Kaity (Nov 18, 2009)

To assume that purebred dogs are only owned by a higher class of people.. as much as I'd LOVE to think I'm higher class, I work dead-end 2$ more than minimum wage jobs and go to school and STILL have my purebred, well taken care of than my own self dog.. 

But if people wanna look at me as a higher class because I don't have a "mutt", by all means.. let them, doesn't hurt me or my dog none


----------



## NewbieShepherdGirl (Jan 7, 2011)

Dainerra said:


> what NewbieShep said.
> I know that locally, people who own purebred dogs are seen as snobby.  "Real people" get their dogs from the paper or the pound. Only rich people and idiots would pay more than a few dollars for a dog. etc etc


Where about do you live in Arkansas? I lived in Arkansas for a few years, kinda down by Hot Springs, but I vacationed in Marshal and I could definitely see that being the mindset there lol Nice people, but can't imagine a lot of them thinking it would be a good idea to be a $1000k+ dog.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

I live in North Central AR, just below the MO border. We joke that it's 2+ hours to every where, MO, Little Rock, Fayetteville.... :headbang:

Singe has been called a coyote twice now; sadly once was by the receptionist at the vet's office

I'm originally from WV and I can tell you people about DIED when they found out I paid more than $20 for Rayden. They would definitely flip if they saw Singe's price tag!


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Thanks for your input.

I see both sides of this.

Back in the day owning a non-working dog was a luxury.

There are an awful lot of homeless and unwanted pets killed in the shelters. The U.S. for some reason (cultural) seems to have more of a problem with this then other peer nations.

There are good breeders who love and care about their breed and work to improve and keep their breed at it's best.

Frustrating but really but that's the way we do things. People get very invested in the way THEY think things should be and start sticking extreme labels on a problem to try to sway others to their way of thinking on BOTH sides.

I suppose pragmatism is just too boring..... *sigh*





NewbieShepherdGirl said:


> My guess is going to be they mean the idea that the purebred dog, and those who breed them, are seen as elitists, and have no concern for the mixed breed dog. Sort of and idea like, "The rich are evil, the poor are the real people, the rich aren't really real people." If that make any sense.


----------



## DFrost (Oct 29, 2006)

The heading of this thread is certainly one of perspective. From the perspective of a police trainer that prefers GSD's, American bred GSD's capable of that type of work are already an endangered species. 

DFrost


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

I think the sad part is that if you lose a breed you lose a history of a vocation and each breed has value, I think that is what the breeders in the conference flier are trying to prevent. I grew up around dogs but they lived outside on a chain. Most were GSD's .I dont remember what was paid and how much back then.Friends of my sisiter-inlaw bought a Portugese Water Dog,they paid about 3000.00. Now this couple has a daughter who is allergic .several other close family members also allergic.Hubby wants a dog as he and wife hunt. They have a cabin and are very active . Our friends and my husband thought that was dumb. I didnt see that as a bad thing,its the only way to for them to have a dog and it blends well w/ their interests._ (I bought gifts for the puppy) I think purbred dogs have a place but culturally most people here got their dog from the farmer down the road ,the guy that had a great beagle when you hunted w/ him and alot of those dogs did work. I have BYB ,Daisy and she is not like the dogs we got from the guy on the other side of town, Those two Rex and Prince were great w/ children.My dad paid for Prince (silver and black) and Rex maybe. When I was showing my husband the different breeder websites and discussing pricing ,I thought he might stroke.My point to him was next time I want a dog I can do stuff like be a therapy dog and you can better your odds if you go w/ a breeder who you get to know ,research .Now these same people who saw the 3000.00 dollar dog as dumb will spend on golf ,boats ,guns all which like purebreed dogs cost money to obtain ,run and maintain. Its priorities of each individual.I hope we dont loose the pure bred dog cause he tells our human storyaw:_


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

I think it is the sick AR agenda that drives the campaign against the purebred dogs. They are not "for" the others either. It s just one approach to a part if the pie of dog ownership.


----------

